# Men, have you found a shampoo that does #*it for hairloss?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Been using a product for a few yrs. I cannot really say it does much, but I have a twin and I have WAY more hair. still not sure why. I noticed my current crap got less and less concentrated. I think that was their plan. Get people, in, then slowly water it down. Now looking for something better. 

It seems like Saw Palmetto is a primary driver for hairloss shampoo today, though very light evidence it does anything. I try to focus on the hair health and DHT blocking, and realize it probably does little. NOT going to spend $100/bottle unless there is solid evidence and test data. I'm aware of both of the FDA treatments. One I tried and it caused bags under my eyes. Other seems like it might mess with my manhood so I won't roll the dice there. 

Just looking for a good shampoo at the moment!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

At almost 50 I have plenty of hair and have never had a receding hairline, or am going bald anywhere either.

For what it’s worth I don’t use anything fancy, just Pantene Pro V Smooth from the supermarket.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

What about Rogaine? I know it even works for women. 

I've heard Nizoral shampoo's side effect is hair growth. You can give it a try and see if it works.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

A shampoo caused bags under your eyes? Is that a stated side effect?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Is your twin identical?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> A shampoo caused bags under your eyes? Is that a stated side effect?


Doubt it, but staying awake worrying about your hair loss sure as hell will.

Sorry, OP, as a guy who succumbed to male pattern baldness in his 20s, the best advice is to come to grips with it. No shampoo is going to make more than a dime's worth of difference. Give up your dreams of a power mullet and go with the flow.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

What I said is there are 2 FDA approved treatments. One being rogaine. I tried it and indeed it caused bags under my eyes, which is a known side effect. Distorting my face to try to grow hair is not an option. 

I am just asking what men are using! I don't need the 'shave it' or 'accept it' talk. I am more interesting in who has tried what. I am also SUPER interested in my my twin has lost so much hair and I have not, but I am very certain I have used top shelf hair products for 15+ yrs and he probably uses Pert..... Or there is obviously medically different because we share the same DNA!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

bobsmith said:


> am also SUPER interested in my my twin has lost so much hair and I have not, but I am very certain I have used top shelf hair products for 15+ yrs and he probably uses Pert..... Or there is obviously medically different because we share the same DNA!


If your twin is identical, then it could be linked to environment factors or a health condition. If your twin is fraternal, it's just the genetic lottery. 

Yes, you get about 50% of your DNA from each parent but siblings don't each get the same 50%. On average, full siblings only share about 50% of their DNA (excluding identical twins).

I have a headfull of thick hair. Every time I get my hair cut by someone new they comment on how much I have. Never used anything special, it's all genetics.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

bobert said:


> If your twin is identical, then it could be linked to environment factors or a health condition. If your twin is fraternal, it's just the genetic lottery.
> 
> Yes, you get about 50% of your DNA from each parent but siblings don't each get the same 50%. On average, full siblings only share about 50% of their DNA (excluding identical twins).
> 
> I have a headfull of thick hair. Every time I get my hair cut by someone new they comment on how much I have. Never used anything special, it's all genetics.


Have you ever seen a bald North American Indian? I'm guessing you can thank Grandpa for your luxurious mane.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Have you ever seen a bald North American Indian? I'm guessing you can thank Grandpa for your luxurious mane.


Oh, definitely. He was an asshole but at least something good came from him.


----------

